

Yak shaving - helwr
http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gsb2000-02-11.html

======
mindcrime
Yeah, I know the feeling... I'm fiddling with getting the Scala IDE for
Eclipse updated because I saw there was a new version, and I was about to sit
down and play with Scala, because I anticipate doing some hacking on FlockDB,
because I want to prototype something that needs to work with social graphs.

Never mind that I could use a freaking simple text file (or a SQL db, or ...)
to store the graph relationships for now, since I'm just trying to prototype
the algorithm that I'm _really_ supposed to be working on.

Guess it's time to put the Yak away and get back to focusing on what actually
matters. Thanks for the reminder! :-)

